# need help on starter handgun!!!



## pelletbeast (Oct 3, 2013)

Ive shotten .410 and .22 and thats it,looking for a good starter pistol i will be hunting dove,squirrel,rabbit,possum,raccon,etc. any suggestions? price range $350.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ruger SR22 is a nice gun. I have one and love it!


----------



## pelletbeast (Oct 3, 2013)

o yea,i also cant huntwith a semi auto. only revolvers and single shot.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a tarus tracker 992, you can swap cylinders easy to switch from 22 to 22WMR, ive used it quite a bit to pick off gophers.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hard to beat a Ruger Single Six!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The single six is a nice revolver as you get two cylinders one for 22lr and one for 22mag. The 22mag is nice if you want a little more power. There is a drawback to this system. The 22lr has a .222 bore and the 22mag has a bore diameter of .224. So this revolver has a bore diameter of .224. While .001 all the way around may not seem like much but it can be if you want maximum accuracy.

If you want a revolver in 22lr and want a .222 bore the Ruger Bisley might be a good choice. I have used many of those 10shot revolvers and unless you are going to buy a Smith and Wesson custom shop or some other custom revolver I would avoid then. I have had so many of them in the last 12 years I can tell you that they all have one thing on common. They all have one chamber that is not aligned with the bore.

In the end you may just want to opt for a TC Thompson center. Barrels can be had in the calibers you want and about 100 more.


----------

